# Who Said This?



## officerripley (Oct 2, 2020)

"If you're gonna get a dog, you might as well get a big dog, because if you're gonna get a small dog, you might as well just get a cat."

Years ago, a guy I worked for said that to me once; he said that somebody famous had said it but I don't remember who and he's been dead for many years. I tried googling it, but no luck. Anybody out there know? (He was from Nebraska.)


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2020)

Don’t know but he’s wrong. 
All dogs are priceless regardless of size.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 2, 2020)

Maybe your friend was wrong, @officerripley.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 2, 2020)

...................or made it up?


----------



## officerripley (Oct 2, 2020)

Pepper said:


> ...................or made it up?


Well, if I remember correctly, he did say that somebody famous said it, but now I'm wondering since nothing came up on google. I always thought it was kinda funny but I do agree with Keesha, they're all precious.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 10, 2020)

Small dogs don't climb the curtains.


----------

